# NFL Draft update , how did your team do?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Houston Texans 
1 DAVID CARR QB 
33 JABAR GAFFNEY WR 
50 CHESTER PITTS OT 
66 FRED WEARY OG 
83 CHARLES HILL DT 
Grade = C+ 

Carolina Panthers 
2 JULIUS PEPPERS DE
34 DeSHAUN FOSTER RB 
73 WILL WITHERSPOON OLB 
Grade = B 

Detroit Lions 
3 JOEY HARRINGTON QB 
35 KALIMBA EDWARDS DE 
68 ANDRE GOODMAN CB 
Grade= B+ 

Buffalo Bills 
4 MIKE WILLIAMS OT
36 JOSH REED WR 
61 RYAN DENNEY DE 
97 COY WIRE S . 
Grade= A 

San Diego Chargers 
5 QUENTIN JAMMER CB
39 TONIU FONOTI OG 
48 RECHE CALDWELL WR
71 BEN LEBER LB 
Grade= A+ 

Kansas City Chiefs 
6 RYAN SIMS DT 
43 EDDIE FREEMAN DT 
Grade= B 

Minnesota Vikings 
7 BRYANT "MOUNT" McKINNIE OT 
38 RAONALL SMITH OLB 
70 WILLIE OFFORD SS
Grade = C- 

Dallas Cowboys 
8 ROY WILLIAMS SS 
37 ANDRE GURODE OG 
63 ANTONIO BRYANT WR 
75 DEREK ROSS CB 
Grade= A+++ 

Jacksonville Jaguars 
9 JOHN HENDERSON DT 
40 MIKE PEARSON OT 
89 AKIN AYODELE DE 
Grade=B+ 

Cincinnati Bengals
10 LEVI JONES OT 
41 LAMONT THOMPSON S 
67 MATT SCHOBEL TE 
Grade=B 

Indianapolis Colts 
11 DWIGHT FREENEY DE 
42 LARRY TRIPPLETT DT 
74 JOSEPH JEFFERSON CB 
Grade=B-

Arizona Cardinals 
12 WENDELL BRYANT DT 12 
49 LEVAR FISHER LB 47 
81 JOSH McCOWN QB 99 
98 DENNIS JOHNSON DE 58 

Grade= A- 

New Orleans Saints 
13 DONTE STALLWORTH WR 
25 CHARLES GRANT DE 
44 LeCHARLES BENTLEY C 
82 JAMES ALLEN OLB 
Grade=B 

New York Giants 
14 JEREMY SHOCKEY TE 
46 TIM CARTER WR
78 JEFF HATCH OT 
Grade=D- 

Tennessee Titans 
15 ALBERT HAYNESWORTH DT 
45 CLEVAN "TANK" WILLIAMS S 
77 ROCKY CALMUS LB 
Grade=B+ 

Cleveland Browns 
16 WILLIAM GREEN RB 
47 ANDRE DAVIS WR 
76 MELVIN FOWLER C 
Grade=A- 

Oakland Raiders 
17 PHILLIP BUCHANON CB 8 
23 NAPOLEON HARRIS OLB 20 
53 LANGSTON WALKER OT 
55 DOUG JOLLEY TE 
Grade=B 

Atlanta Falcons 
18 T.J. DUCKETT RB 19 
80 WILL OVERSTREET OLB 67 
Grade=C+ 

Denver Broncos 
19 ASHLEY LELIE WR 
51 CLINTON PORTIS RB 
96 DORSETT DAVIS DT 
Grade=B+ 

Green Bay Packers 
20 JAVON WALKER WR 
92 MARQUES ANDERSON S 
Grade= D 

New England Patriots 
21 DANIEL GRAHAM TE 16 
65 DEION BRANCH WR 101 
Grade=D 

New York Jets 
22 BRYAN THOMAS DE 
57 JON McGRAW S 
88 CHRIS BAKER TE 
Grade= C-

Baltimore Ravens 
24 EDWARD REED S 
52 ANTHONY WEAVER DL 
Grade=B+ 

Philadelphia Eagles 
26 LITO SHEPPARD CB 
58 MICHAEL LEWIS SS 
59 SHELDON BROWN CB 
91 BRIAN WESTBROOK RB 
Grade= B+ 

San Francisco 49ers 
27 MIKE RUMPH CB 
69 SALEEM RASHEED LB 
Grade=B+ 

Seattle Seahawks 
28 JERRAMY STEVENS TE 
54 MAURICE MORRIS RB 
60 ANTON PALEPOI DE 
85 KRIS RICHARD CB 
Trade that blows up in Holmgrems face. He gambles that Graham will still be on the board. He probably would have without anyone trading up. Well no one thought that NE would be that team. Instead of taking a smaller gamble then the first one and trading down again he reaches for Stevens. Stevens may be better them the other two he is bigger and stronger. He just carries all the baggage. However I think all of that is in the past and Stevens has matured. Could have easily picked up another 3 or 4th round pick. Morris was a reach solid college back nothing sexy about him. Backup RB is a need but so is a return guy it would be nice if he had that talent but he does not. Should have used the picked better players that were available and positions of need. ANTON PALEPOI?? Projected 7th roung what the ???? Major reach Alex brown was available as was Dennis Johnson. Kris Richard was a reach could have taken a smaller guy in Craver. Looks like they addressed needs not best talent. 
Grade= F 

Chicago Bears 
29 MARC COLOMBO OT 
72 ROOSEVELT WILLIAMS CB 
93 TERRENCE METCALF OG 
Grade= A 

Pittsburgh Steelers 
30 KENDALL SIMMONS OG 
62 ANTWAAN RANDLE EL WR 
94 CHRIS HOPE S 
Grade=B 

St. Louis Rams 
31 ROBERT THOMAS MLB 
64 TRAVIS FISHER CB
84 LAMAR GORDON RB 
95 ERIC CROUCH S
Grade=B 

Washington Redskins 
32 PATRICK RAMSEY QB 
56 LADELL BETTS RB 
79 RASHAD BAUMAN CB 
87 CLIFF RUSSELL WR 
Grade= B+ 

Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
86 MARQUISE WALKER WR 
Grade= B+ 

Miami Dolphins 
90 SETH McKINNEY C 
Grade= B


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

My 2 teams I think did pretty good. Steelers and Rams. Antwann is good. Steelers like those fast wide outs. Should fit in nicely with Kordell and the passing style. 

Rams needed defense/linebackers. When don't they need them? Robert is a good pickup from UCLA (my college team). Rams like to draft from UCLA. Roman Phifer was one as I recall. 

Great pickups for my 2 teams. Hopefully the Rams can sign people. They always have that problem too. Should be an exciting year. I'm ready for training camp. I'm ready for some hitting and grinding and Monday Night Football and partying.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I liked the Browns pick as well....boy did we ever need a running back.......some improvement on the offensive line will help to.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

I am very happy with the Bills draft and the trade for Drew Bledsoe. Ticket sales are brisk at One Bills Drive and optimism is at a very high level. The Bills look good on paper, now we have to see how it relates to on the field performance. The Bills have a press conference scheduled for 3:00 pm to introduce DB, etc.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

That was a nice trade the Bill's did to get Drew. 

I was happy with the Cleveland Browns picks as well, on paper it looks good, but we all know how these college kids can be a bust as well.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, I think the Bills press conference is tomorrow (Wed.)


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm a Broncos fan, and couldn't be happier than they took Ashley Lelie from UH. I've seen this guy in person and what ever get thrown his way he find a way to catch it. Portis likely means Olandis Gary is gone, and is insurance for another T.D. injury.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

John,
I take it that you are a Browns fan. I watched the Bills-Browns scrimmage at Edinboro State last year. Were you there for the scrimmage? My early info is that they are scrimmaging each other again this year at Rochester, New York. I don't think the date has been finalized yet.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I like Dallas' draft a lot. A. Bryant could be 1st round like talent if he can put it together by working hard and staying out of trouble. He could be a steal in the 3rd round. 

I'm not fond with the Steeler's draft. That QB that they drafted for receiver is a big risk IMO.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dallas probably had the best draft of all the teams.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm glad my Chicago Bears drafted the big OT. Brockermeyer was brutal sometimes and an All-Pro other times....so in consistent.

I'm just thrilled we didn't take another *loser* quarterback in the 1st round like we did with Cade McClown a few years ago.

I think Alex Brown, DE from FL was a S-T-E-A-L. I give us a B+.

--BearsFan


----------

